# Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

						Spotify hat die englischsprachigen AGB aktualisiert und erlaubt es sich nun, Adblocker-Nutzer sofort rauszuwerfen. Die Maßnahme dürfte auf der Suche nach Gewinnen gefallen sein, denn die Quartalszahlen waren nicht schlecht, aber es blieb einmal mehr nichts übrig.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Solln se ruhig machen. Finde ich verständlich und korrekt. Wer keine Werbung will soll zahlen oder den Dienst nicht nutzen, alles andere ist Gaunerei


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Toll gemacht Spotify, jetzt habt ihr selbst dafür gesorgt noch weniger Kunden zu haben!


----------



## Pinguin980ti (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll gemacht Spotify, jetzt habt ihr selbst dafür gesorgt noch weniger Kunden zu haben!



Was bringen einem "Kunden" (was die in dem Fall nicht sind), wenn die die Werbung blockieren und nicht das Monatliche Abo nutzen?
Diese "Kunden" bringen Spotify nur schaden und keinen Nutzen.
Es ist nun mal eine einfache Rechnung, wer Werbung guckt oder Monatlich ein Betrag zahlt, kann Musik hören und Spotify kann diesen Dienst weiter zur Verfügung stellen.
Sind aber nun mal Schmarotzer bei, die nichts zahlen oder Werbung gucken, dann kann Spotify den Dienst nicht weiter zur Verfügung stellen, weil die Schmarotzer Kapazitäten nutzen, für die diese nicht zahlen und das dann durch mich (zahle 14,99€ Abo Monatlich) subventioniert wird, was eine Schweinerei ist!
NICHT MEHR UND NICHT WENIGER!


----------



## Andregee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Kunden die nichts einbringen aber kosten verursachen. Welch Verlust 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll gemacht Spotify, jetzt habt ihr selbst dafür gesorgt noch weniger Kunden zu haben!



Kunden? Du meinst Diebe


----------



## Gast20190402 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll gemacht Spotify, jetzt habt ihr selbst dafür gesorgt noch weniger Kunden zu haben!



Das ist ein Scherz oder?

Kunden die Kosten verursachen aber nichts einbringen - das mit diesen Mitteln. 
Gehören sofort vom Dienst ausgeschlossen.

Weg mit solchen Leuten, mit Dieben.

Diese werden noch zu einem Kostentreiber für die ehrlichen Premiumkunden.


----------



## Arkintosz (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



> Allerdings, und jetzt wird es interessant, erst einmal nicht für deutsche Kunden.


Wie auch? - Es wurde ja bereits gerichtlich bestätigt, dass das Nutzen von Adblockern erlaubt ist. Genauso wie der Aufkleber auf dem Briefkasten, der das Einwerfen von Werbung untersagt, kann natürlich ein PC-Besitzer untersagen, dass man in sein Gerät Werbung injiziert. Alles andere wäre unglaublich falsch.

Wie in der realen Welt besteht die Möglichkeit durch zahlungspflichtige Angebote Kunden zu gewinnen, die zur Finanzierung beitragen.

Das Problem, das vor allem die Plattenfirmen haben - was man aber auch bei Zeitungen usw. sieht: Durch die Vernetzung reichen deutlich weniger Anbieter zur Publikation aus, diese können sehr viel kostengünstiger operieren und Zwischenfirmen sind nutzlos geworden.
Im Bezug auf Musik gibt es für die Weltbevölkerung immer breiteren Zugang und zugleich greifen immer mehr Leute auf die Top-Titel zu, die vielleicht zuvor nicht in ihrem Land verfügbar waren.
Bei Printmedien und Filmen das gleiche: Es werden zentrale Medien von mehr Menschen konsumiert, während die ganzen Regionalblätter und regionalen Filme weniger Zulauf erhalten.

Die Globalisierung macht gerade in dem Bereich immaterieller Güter viele Unternehmungen nutzlos. Wer braucht ein lokales Schmierblatt, wenn er The Sun oder Bild per Mausklick hat? - Selbst wenn er in Südkorea wohnt... Wer braucht BMG usw. - sind die nicht bereits völlig nutzlos?

Es ist ganz einfach: Die, die den Leuten das bieten können, das sie wollen, werden übrig bleiben und werden sehr günstig ihre Services bereitstellen können, sodass alle Konsumenten davon profitieren.
Die, die herum heulen und nicht erkennen, dass sie schlicht nutzlos geworden sind, werden verschwinden. Sie können es vielleicht durch das Geheule hinauszögern und versuchen, die Leute zum Anschauen von Werbung zu zwingen, aber wegen ihrer Nutzlosigkeit nicht aufhalten.

Fazit: Wer selbst nützliche Inhalte schafft, sie konkurrenzfähig bereitstellt und ein Bezahl- und Werbemodell hat, das möglichst viele Einkommensschichten einschließt, mit dem er sich finanzieren kann, ist vor der Veränderung ziemlich gut geschützt. Wer etwas abliefert, das jeder in kürzester Zeit einfach ersetzen kann, wird dagegen in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren bangen müssen, dass er sich selbst so lange über Wasser halten kann, bis die überflüssig gewordenen Konkurrenten sich ausgedünnt haben.
Aber das wird für die Plattenfirmen nicht mal funktionieren. Sie werden, genau wie auch Fernseh- und Radiosender (außer auf Live-Events spezialisierte) schlicht aus der Kette komplett verschwinden, weil sie nicht nur ausgedünnt werden, sondern komplett nutzlos sind. Der Ruf nach (staatlichem) Zwang ist nur der letzte Hilferuf, die eigene Existenz zu sichern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Man wird einfach nie verstehen, dass bestimmte Arten von Werbung den Nutzern auf den Zeiger gehen. Sonst hätten die nie einen Adblocker installiert.
Wie will man die Nutzer eigentlich rauswerfen?
IP-Sperre?


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man wird einfach nie verstehen, dass bestimmte Arten von Werbung den Nutzern auf den Zeiger gehen. Sonst hätten die nie einen Adblocker installiert.



Man kann für den Dienst auch einfach bezahlen, dann gibts auch keine Werbung.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Kunden? Du meinst Diebe


Es wurde nix geklaut.


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es wurde nix geklaut.



Es wurde etwas konsumiert ohne dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Abductee schrieb:


> Man kann für den Dienst auch einfach bezahlen, dann gibts auch keine Werbung.



Man könnte mal Bezahlmodelle ohne Kontoverbindung oder PayPal anbieten, so eine Art Gutscheinmodell. Man kauft das Teil im Kiosk und kann dann einen Dienst für eine bestimmte Zeit verwenden.


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Alter wie Ihr rumheult, schlimmer als in einer Kita. Kauft euch Lollies  und gut ist.
Die Rechnung ist doch ganz einfach. Ihr "dummen" Premium Kunden zahlt die Free User mit.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Account-Sperre...ist doch ganz leicht.
Man das imo auch nicht mit normalen Adblockern wie im Browser vergleichen, da kann jeder machen was er will. Erstellt man sich jedoch gezielt einen Account bei einem Dienst, so muss man sich an die Hausregeln halten.


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man könnte mal Bezahlmodelle ohne Kontoverbindung oder PayPal anbieten, so eine Art Gutscheinmodell. Man kauft das Teil im Kiosk und kann dann einen Dienst für eine bestimmte Zeit verwenden.



Das gibt es doch.
Spotify kommt mit Geschenkkarten in den deutschen Einzelhandel - teltarif.de News


----------



## barmitzwa (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



chaotium schrieb:


> Alter wie Ihr rumheult, schlimmer als in einer Kita. Kauft euch Lollies  und gut ist.
> Die Rechnung ist doch ganz einfach. Ihr "dummen" Premium Kunden zahlt die Free User mit.



sehr angenehmer Umgangston

..nein. Die werden durch Werbung finanziert

Diebe im Einzelhandel werden ja auch durch die "Dummen" mit finanziert die an der Kasse zahlen


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Es wurde nix geklaut.



Schleichst dich auch ins Kino? Ist ja nix geklaut -.-


----------



## floppyexe (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Solln se ruhig machen. Finde ich verständlich und korrekt. Wer keine Werbung will soll zahlen oder den Dienst nicht nutzen, alles andere ist Gaunerei


Soweit kommt es noch, dafür zu zahlen das ich keine Werbung will. Ich bezahle weder für noch gegen Werbung. Das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern. Nirgendwo...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Habe das bisher noch nicht gesehen. Habe aber auch noch nicht danach gesucht.
Man könnte auch einfach die Werbung direkt in den Stream der Musik packen. Dann könnte diese nicht blockiert werden.


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Soweit kommt es noch, dafür zu zahlen das ich keine Werbung sehen will. Ich bezahle weder für noch gegen Werbung. Das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern. Nirgendwo...



[ ] Du hast es verstanden


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es wurde etwas konsumiert ohne dafür zu bezahlen.



Falsch, wenn man einen Kostenlosen Account anlegt, klaut man nichts.


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach die Werbung direkt in den Stream der Musik packen. Dann könnte diese nicht blockiert werden.



Willkommen beim öffentlichen Radio 
Das ist doch mittlerweile unhörbar geworden weil gefühlt zwischen jedem Song 10min Werbung läuft.


----------



## Arkintosz (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ganz ehrlich: Wenn ich die Musik, und das dazugehörige Musikvideo im FLAC-Format(bzw. VP1 oder so) ohne Speedlimit bei Spotify herunterladen könnte, wäre ich bereit, dafür einiges zu zahlen. Wichtig ist mir aber, dass ich nicht pro CD zahlen muss, sondern meinen Musikbedarf komplett decken kann, ohne Unsummen ausgeben zu müssen.
Ich habe jetzt noch ein MTV-Abo weil mir das z.B. Spotify nicht bietet. Aber MTV ist sehr unkomfortabel, weil ich meine Musikvideos on demand abspielen will.
Zudem kaufe ich CDs - aber nur wenige - in physischer Form, nur um sie zu rippen und im Keller in einen Karton zu stecken.

Man sagt ja immer, die Nachfrage bestimme das Angebot. Aber was ist, wenn die Anbieter jeweils ein Monopol haben, und zu dumm sind, die Nachfrage zu sehen?


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Der kostenlose Account ist aber mit Werbung verbunden, die als quasi Zahlungsmittel fungiert, das wird vor der Registrierung auch deutlich gemacht


chaotium schrieb:


> Falsch, wenn man einen Kostenlosen Account anlegt, klaut man nichts.


----------



## barmitzwa (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



chaotium schrieb:


> Falsch, wenn man einen Kostenlosen Account anlegt, klaut man nichts.



der Deal für den "kostenlosen" Account ist, dass du dir die Werbung antust (siehe AGB's)

Die Leistung (Musik) wäre somit ohne Gegenleistung (Werbung) ergaunert, Ende. 
Braucht man sich auch nicht schön reden/ rechtfertigen.


----------



## Pu244 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Soweit kommt es noch, dafür zu zahlen das ich keine Werbung will. Ich bezahle weder für noch gegen Werbung. Das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern. Nirgendwo...



Dann nutze es einfach nicht, dann hast du auch kein Problem mit Werbung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



> Willkommen beim öffentlichen Radio


Stimmt, daher höre ich auch kein UKW 
Denen bringt ein Hörer aber auch nicht wirklich Geld.

Wo liegt denn das Problem, die Werbung auf den eigenen Servern zu hosten (HOSTS-Blockade machtlos) und dann einfach als Bild/GIF einzubinden?
Problem: Das fehlende JavaScript kann die CPU nicht unnötig belasten.


----------



## D0pefish (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Spotify? Wassndas? Braucht man das? Sicher solch fieses Darknetzeuch.  Nene...
- Scheint bei mir und fast allen die ich näher kenne der angeborene Werbeblocker geblockt zu haben. 

Ok, zugegeben. Solche Bash-Posts haben damals bei FB und den anderen Trinkwasserwiederverkäufern auch nicht funktioniert und viele Menschen sind wie besessen dorthin, um ihr Leben zu verschwenden obwohl Null Anlass bestand, nur Werbung auf der StudiVZ-Welle gemacht wurde, aber was kann man sonst tun? Beifall klatschen? Tulpen oder Kaninchen züchten? Dann lieber ignorieren und wo es geht hartes Bashing.


----------



## Berserkervmax (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

*Spotify ? Braucht man das wirklich ?*

Also ich nicht...

und ohne Werbeblocker geht heute nix mehr...egal..es gibt immer Lösungen und das Katz uns Maus Spiel beginnt


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ich nutze Spotify sehr gerne, schon allein weil man dort diverse Hörspielserien komplett hören kann


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> *Spotify ? Braucht man das wirklich ?*
> 
> Also ich nicht...
> 
> und ohne Werbeblocker geht heute nix mehr...egal..es gibt immer Lösungen und das Katz uns Maus Spiel beginnt



Ja gut aber Millionen Menschen nutzen den Dienst halt gerne. Ich persönlich zahl auch lieber 10€ im Monat und kann dann so viel Streamen/runterladen wie ich will statt schon für EINAlbum meist schon deutlich mehr als diese 10€ zu zahlen. Physische Datenträger brauch ich eh  nicht, wer hat schon noch ein CD Radio zu hause stehn? Selbst im Auto hab ich sowas net mehr.

Und wer den Dienst gratis nutzt und dann die Werbung blockt ist schlicht ein Parasit der auf Kosten anderer diesen Dienst nutzt. Gehört sofort ausgeschlossen.


----------



## D0pefish (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Und die HS-Anbieter haben keinen eigenen bzw. unabhängigen Shop, wo man die coolen Hörspiele, die sicher viel Arbeit gemacht haben, herunterladen kann? Die großen Händler zocken doch nicht nur 'den Kunden' ab...


----------



## niminator (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Spotify ist doch eine standalone Anwendung auf dem PC bzw App auf dem Telefon/Tablet. Ich zahle im Übrigen gerne dafür. 
Ernstgemeinte Frage: Wie soll das denn praktisch mit der Blockierung von Werbung funktionieren?! Gibt es denn etwa spezielle Tools, die sich um die Werbung auf Spotify kümmern??? Ich fände das unter aller Sau.


----------



## barmitzwa (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



niminator schrieb:


> Spotify ist doch eine standalone Anwendung auf dem PC bzw App auf dem Telefon/Tablet. Ich zahle im Übrigen gerne dafür.
> Ernstgemeinte Frage: Wie soll das denn praktisch mit der Blockierung von Werbung funktionieren?! Gibt es denn etwa spezielle Tools, die sich um die Werbung auf Spotify kümmern??? Ich fände das unter aller Sau.



im browser


----------



## efdev (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> *Spotify ? Braucht man das wirklich ?*


Geanauso wie man Internet nicht wirklich braucht und ohne Auto kann man auch leben, aber wie so oft ist es mit halt doch angenehmer  
Und ich nutze Spotify sogar sehr viel für die 5€ die ich da zahle kann ich mich echt nicht beschweren für das was ich bekomme  

Mir fehlen zwar immernoch ein zwei Musiker auf der Plattform aber ich krieg da schon mehr geboten als für das Geld was ich bei Netflix liegen lasse...


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



> Die Quartalszahlen waren nicht schlecht - mit 200 Millionen Nutzern  konnte aber einmal mehr kein Gewinn erwirtschaftet werden.
> ...
> 96 Millionen zahlen den monatlichen Zehner.


 11,5 Milliarden Euro pro Jahr reichen nicht um einen Gewinn einzufahren?

Heizen die mit Geld?


----------



## niminator (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> im browser



Danke. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wieso die dass überhaupt im Browser anbieten.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Die Kommentare hier sind wieder einmal ganz großes Kino, Über 90% total daneben und unwichtig. Hier regt sich mal wieder der übliche Bekanntenkreis auf über etwas das ihn selbst natürlich nicht betrifft. Davon ab ist es aber völlig normal so und auch okay. Wer keine Gebühren zahlt lebt mit der Werbung für Free Account und damit akzeptiert er die Werbung. Sollte er das nichtmehr tun wird er zurecht gebannt mit nem Adblocker oder muss den Adblocker eben ausschalten. Das ist völlig okay so.

Übrigens, eine euch eventuell bekannte Seite hat auch gegen Adblocker dem Kampf angesagt. Kommt ihr drauf? Na ? Da fandet irh es lustigerweise alle okay


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



D0pefish schrieb:


> Und die HS-Anbieter haben keinen eigenen bzw. unabhängigen Shop, wo man die coolen Hörspiele, die sicher viel Arbeit gemacht haben, herunterladen kann? Die großen Händler zocken doch nicht nur 'den Kunden' ab...



Ich kaufe und sammle Hörspiele sehr gerne.
Aber Nachträglich 190 Folgen "???" kaufen, oder eine Hörspiel-Serie um die 40 Folgen, deren Qualität zum Ende hin leider nächlässt und sich daher als nicht Sammelwürdig erweist. Das wären im günstigsten Fall knappe 2000€


----------



## Lelwani (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

mir völlig egal ich nutz das ding sowieso nich   (spotify)


----------



## niminator (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Lelwani schrieb:


> mir völlig egal ich nutz das ding sowieso nich   (spotify)



Danke für diese wichtige Information.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



> Die Quartalszahlen waren nicht schlecht - mit 200 Millionen Nutzern konnte aber einmal mehr kein Gewinn erwirtschaftet werden. Anleger erwarten da mehr und das große Ziel ist es natürlich, Free-Nutzer in zahlende Kunden umzuwandeln.


Als ob sich free-Nutzer in zahlende Kunden umwandeln lassen...
Ich habe auch nix dagegen, wenn so ein Dienst eine Bezahlschranke hat, dann nutze ich den eben nur, wenn es mir das Wert ist. spotify nutze ich gar nicht, aber das lässt sich ja auch auf andere werbe/abofinanzierte Angebote übertragen. Aber gerade die Werbung bei vielen solcher Anbieter macht blink blink, poppt auf, nimmt >1/3 der Fläche ein, am Besten noch selbststartende Videos. Dafür brauche ich meinen Werbeblocker (und die Einstellungen in FF autorun:false). Eine statische, an der Seite des Textes (max 25% der Fläche) dargestellte Werbefläche würde ich persönlich akzeptieren, aber die ganze animierte aufpoppenden Nervwerbung eben nicht. Da freue ich mich wirklich über ublock. Und wie gesagt, wenn ein Dienst das so nicht will, dann soll er die Bezahlschranke eben installieren und gut ist.
Das sich die zahlenden Kunden darüber ärgern kann ich sogar verstehen.



> Für das laufende Jahr wurde eine Fortführung der Expansion angekündigt und folglich auch die Erwartung nach großen Gewinnen gedämpft.


Und da ist doch der Grund warum die kein Geld verdienen. Das tun sie nämlich schon, wird aber dem Ziel Wachstum um jeden Preis untergeordnet und das Geld nur so rausgepulvert. Klar dass dann nix übrig bleibt (bleiben soll).


----------



## Maverick3k (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ich finde den Thread lustig. Immer wieder die gleiche Argumentation mit "mimimi, wer Werbung blockt ist ein Dieb" etc. Wenn Firmen Probleme mit Adblockern haben, sollen sie auf ein reines Bezahlmodell umstellen, dann benötigt man auch keine Werbung mehr.... macht man nur nicht, weil man gerne mehr Seitenaufrufe bzw. Nutzer für den eigenen Dienst will. Sobald ein Dienst kostenlos nutzbar ist, auch wenn Werbung angezeigt wird, wird es Menschen geben, die keine Werbung sehen wollen - dazu drei Milliarden Tracker und ggf. Placebo-Out-Out Cookies... (wie bspw. hier auf PCGH)


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Hätte fast ein Tränchen vergossen,...

Nutze den Service nicht und würde den auch somit nicht vermissen...

Aber hier zeigt es sich:

Die Leute hassen Werbung, aber zahlen wollen/werden die auch nicht.
Alles beim alten also.


----------



## Gast20190402 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Als ob sich free-Nutzer in zahlende Kunden umwandeln lassen...



Ja natürlich, warum auch nicht. Spotify schafft das sogar in großem Stil.

*Spotify hat 95 Mio zahlende Kunden.* Stand: 07.02.2019
•  Infografik: 96 Millionen zahlen fuer Spotify | Statista

Zuerst hatten wir die Free Variante - Spotify hat uns sehr gut gefallen, dann wechselten wir zu einem Family Konto.

_Allgemeine Aussage:

Ich finde es immer Krass wie wenig hier in der Lage sind mal über ihren eigenen kleinen Horizont hinaus zu denken.
Egal bei welchem Thema.

Die meisten raffen es nicht das es "da draußen" in der Welt anders zu geht als in ihrer kleinen Blase, und Menschen unterschiedliche Wünsche, Ansichten und Bedürfnisse haben.

Betrifft jedes Thema hier._

// Mit 14 habe ich noch fleißig Musik CD´s kopiert, seit ich ein richtiges Einkommen habe bezahle ich ordentlich und gerne für das was ich konsumiere. 
Außer Betragsservice ^^, den zahle ich aber nicht gerne, zu hoch für mein Geschmack aber anderes Thema...


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ich benutze Pi-hole als DNS-Server der Werbung "blockt". In Wirklichkeit wird sie einfach gar nicht erst geladen, es erscheint einfach eine 404 Meldung an Stelle der Werbung. Ich frag mich wie Spotify das ermitteln will.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Ich benutze Pi-hole als DNS-Server der Werbung "blockt". In Wirklichkeit wird sie einfach gar nicht erst geladen, es erscheint einfach eine 404 Meldung an Stelle der Werbung. Ich frag mich wie Spotify das ermitteln will.


Oh, interessant, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich hab mal hier nachgelesen Pi-hole – Ein Erfahrungsbericht – Der Beauftragte fuer den Datenschutz der EKD
Aber somit sendet man wirklich jede Anfrage über den DNS-Server des Anbieters, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Das würde ich jetzt auch nicht wollen. Dann lieber eine Liste mit zu blockierenden Adressen runterladen und den Vergleich lokal machen.

EDIT: Noch mehr Eeklärung hab ich hier gefunden Mit dem Pi-hole einen Werbeblocker fuer das gesamte lokale Netz einrichten - mielke.de. Für mich wäre das erst was, wenn ich das plug-n-play nutzen kann. Also Pi mit vorinstallierem pi-hole kaufen, anschließen, maximal noch 3 Mausklicks in einem Auswahlmenü. Fertig. Darf dann auch gerne das Doppelte eines normalen pi kosten.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Ich finde den Thread lustig. Immer wieder die gleiche Argumentation mit "mimimi, wer Werbung blockt ist ein Dieb" etc. Wenn Firmen Probleme mit Adblockern ahben, sollen sie auf ein reines Bezahlmodell umstellen, dann benötigt man auch keine Werbung mehr.... macht man nur nicht, weil man gerne mehr Seitenaufrufe bzw. Nutzer für den eigenen Dienst will. Sobald ein Dienst kostenlos nutzbar ist, auch wenn Werbung angezeigt wird, wird es Menschen geben die keine Werbung sehen wollen - dazu drei Milliarden Tracker und ggf. Placebo-Out-Out Cookies... (wie bspw. hier auf PCGH)



Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Du zahlst einen 10er im Monat, oder du zahlst nichts und bekommst stattdessen Werbung. 
Will man keine Werbung, gibt es eine legale Möglichkeit, eben die 10er im Monat zu zahlen.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten: Du zahlst einen 10er im Monat, oder du zahlst nichts und bekommst stattdessen Werbung.
> Will man keine Werbung, gibt es eine legale Möglichkeit, eben die 10er im Monat zu zahlen.


Es gibt vier Möglichkeiten: Deine zwei, und 
3. zusätzlich nix zahlen und einen Adblocker nutzen (ist auch legal) oder
4. den Dienst überhaupt nicht nutzen <-- meine Option


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Es gibt vier Möglichkeiten: Deine zwei, und
> 3. zusätzlich nix zahlen und einen Adblocker nutzen (ist auch legal) oder
> 4. den Dienst überhaupt nicht nutzen <-- meine Option





> circumventing or blocking advertisements in the Spotify Service, or creating or distributing tools designed to block advertisements in the Spotify Service;


Auszug aus den AGBs, zumindest von Spotify US. 
Außerdem habe ich mich auf die Möglichkeiten bezogen, wenn man den Dienst nutzen will.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Auszug aus den AGBs, zumindest von Spotify US.


irrelevant 


Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich mich auf die Möglichkeiten bezogen, wenn man den Dienst nutzen will.


Du darfst gerne 4. streichen, 3. bleibt trotzdem legal. Nicht alles was legal ist, ist übrigens moralisch ok, aber legal ist es trotzdem.


----------



## xNeo92x (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Oh, interessant, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich hab mal hier nachgelesen Pi-hole – Ein Erfahrungsbericht – Der Beauftragte fuer den Datenschutz der EKD
> Aber somit sendet man wirklich jede Anfrage über den DNS-Server des Anbieters, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Das würde ich jetzt auch nicht wollen. Dann lieber eine Liste mit zu blockierenden Adressen runterladen und den Vergleich lokal machen.
> 
> EDIT: Noch mehr Eeklärung hab ich hier gefunden Mit dem Pi-hole einen Werbeblocker fuer das gesamte lokale Netz einrichten - mielke.de. Für mich wäre das erst was, wenn ich das plug-n-play nutzen kann. Also Pi mit vorinstallierem pi-hole kaufen, anschließen, maximal noch 3 Mausklicks in einem Auswahlmenü. Fertig. Darf dann auch gerne das Doppelte eines normalen pi kosten.



Du kannst bei Pi-hole einstellen, von wo es die Namensauflösung bekommt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Du kannst aber auch in einem anderem Feld die IP Adresse eines DNS Servers deiner Wahl eintragen.
Somit landen bei deinem Anbieter keine Anfragen.

Fertige Kits gibts es z.B. hier: Pi-hole - The Network-Wide Ad Blocker — StakeBox

Wobei das Einrichten verdammt einfach ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es wurde etwas konsumiert ohne dafür zu bezahlen.



Auch falsch, da "Konsum" den Vebrauch oder Verzehr impliziert. Sprich: das konsumierte Gut ist nach dem Konsum nicht mehr vorhanden. Bei beliebig vervielfältigbaren, digitalen Daten trifft dies nicht zu.

Ich bin da eher bei #9. Adblocker wurden doch erst nötig, als Pop-Ups, Overlays und Epilepsie-induzierende, 3/4 der Seite ausfüllende Werbeanzeigen Überhand genommen haben. Das wiederum dürfte i.d.R. nicht daran gelegen haben, dass die Zahlungsmoral der Nutzer so gering ist, sondern dass im Zuge der fortschreitenden Professionalisierung des Online-Biz Profit- und Renditeerwartung nach oben geschraubt werden. Abgesehen davon: ja nun, das kann Spotify handhaben, wie sie es wollen. Ob die knapp 2% der Free-User mit Adblockern jetzt in irgendeine Richtung den Kohl fett machen, das wird sich wohl zeigen.


----------



## Gast20190402 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch falsch, da "Konsum" den Vebrauch oder Verzehr impliziert. Sprich: das konsumierte Gut ist nach dem Konsum nicht mehr vorhanden. Bei beliebig vervielfältigbaren, digitalen Daten trifft dies nicht zu.



Wenn ich so einen Bullshit und Realitäsfremden Mist lese weis ich immer nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll...
Manche leben in Ihrer kleinen Blase oder auf einem anderen Planeten...

Wenn ich also Zeitung lese, Musik höre, Film schaue ... bin ich KEIN Konsument? Ich konsumiere NICHTS ?????

Oh Man...

Der über mir ist ja noch besser:



Threshold schrieb:


> Spotify? Brauche ich nicht. Kann pleite gehen.



Was treiben sich mittlerweile(sehe grade der ist fast 11 Jahre hier...oh man) für Leute hier rum, weil er es nicht brauch, kann eine Firma mit 96 Mio zahlenden Kunden pleite gehen..,
Weil ER ja soooo wichtig ist....

Echt ein Witz hier...


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Spotify? Brauche ich nicht. Kann pleite gehen.


----------



## DemonX (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Zuerst hatten wir die Free Variante - Spotify hat uns sehr gut gefallen, dann wechselten wir zu einem Family Konto.
> 
> _Allgemeine Aussage:
> 
> ...



Aha, deine Blase entspricht also der Welt, im Gegensatz zu der Blase anderer...
Ich nutze kein Spotify und werde es wohl auch nie, bei 8mrd Weltbevölkerung und nur 100 mio zahlenden + vlt nochmal das doppelte an Werbefinanzierten entspricht also meine Blase der Welt?
Würde ich nicht behaupten ohne dass massive Umfragen und Statistiken das belegen. Horizont und so...


----------



## Gast20190402 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



DemonX schrieb:


> Aha, deine Blase entspricht also der Welt, im Gegensatz zu der Blase anderer...
> Ich nutze kein Spotify und werde es wohl auch nie, bei 8mrd Weltbevölkerung und nur 100 mio zahlenden + vlt nochmal das doppelte an Werbefinanzierten entspricht also meine Blase der Welt?
> Würde ich nicht behaupten ohne dass massive Umfragen und Statistiken das belegen. Horizont und so...



Nö, ich akzeptiere doch das du es nicht willst. 

Ist doch in Ordnung. Kann ja nicht jeder das gleiche wollen.

Deswegen wünsche ich dir auch nichts negatives, unterstelle dir nichts, oder stelle irgendwelche Thesen auf.

DAS ist der Unterschied. Toleranz und Verständnis...


----------



## Atma (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Bin zufriedener Spotify Premium Nutzer seit April 2017 und will es nicht mehr missen. 9,99 EUR/Monat sind für den Komfort und die gigantische Auswahl an Musik fast schon geschenkt.


----------



## barmitzwa (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> irrelevant
> Du darfst gerne 4. streichen, 3. bleibt trotzdem legal. Nicht alles was legal ist, ist übrigens moralisch ok, aber legal ist es trotzdem.



AGB's verletzen aka sich nicht an Verträge halten (dem man als Nutzer übrigens eingewilligt hat) ist legal? Interessante Auslegung..



Threshold schrieb:


> Spotify? Brauche ich nicht. Kann pleite gehen.



mal wieder der Threshold'sche Tellerrand


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> mal wieder der Threshold'sche Tellerrand



Jop, erst wollte ich Schreiben "Apple brauche ich nicht, kann pleite gehen" aber dann hab ich noch rechtzeitig gemerkt, dass es hier gar nicht um Apple geht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen Bullshit und Realitäsfremden Mist lese weis ich immer nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll...
> Manche Leben in Ihrer kleinen Blase oder auf einem anderen Planeten...
> 
> Wenn ich also Zeitung lese, Musik höre, Film schaue ... bin ich KEIN Konsument? Ich konsumiere NICHTS ?????
> ...



Wenn du schlechten Stuhlgang hast, dann lass dich vom Arzt durchchecken, aber lass deine schlechte Laune nicht hier aus.

Es geht darum, dass der eigentliche Wortsinn des "Konsums" und letztlich auch die darum zirkulierenden klassischen Formen des Handels nicht mehr ohne weiteres auf moderne wirtschaftliche Entwicklungen und Geschäftsmodelle passen. Natürlich sollen Anbieter von Dienstleistungen für eben jene bezahlt werden - aber in Begrifflichkeiten wie "Konsum" oder "Diebe" in diesem Kontext zeigt sich, dass wir da in vielerlei Hinsicht geistig noch in der Vergangenheit hängen.

Das Ding ist: die ganze "kostenlose" Nutzung von Diensten wie Spotify war ja nie in Herzensgüte begründet. Sondern sie war schon immer a) Werbemaßnahme in eigener Sache und b) Möglichkeit, über Fremdwerbung Geld zu generieren aus Nutzern, die man mit einem Laufzeit-Service einfach nicht kriegt. Letzteres wurde aber in den vergangenen Jahren von vielen Anbietern aber einfach so übertrieben, dass sich Adblocker doch überhaupt erst so durchgesetzt haben! Man hat einen Teil der Kunden durch massiv penetrante Werbung letztlich dazu getrieben - und wer eine entsprechende Gegenbewegung nicht erwartet hat, kennt offenbar einfach "seinen" Markt (das Internet) mit seinen doch gewissen Eigenheiten nicht. Und letztlich zeigt sich ja auch, dass eben nur 2% der Free-User überhaupt Adblocker nutzen. Sinnvoller wäre es vielleicht, nicht nur für Spotify, darüber nachzudenken, warum denn Leute überhaupt Adblocker nutzen und wie man zu beiderseitigem Nutzen diese Ursache abstellen könnte.
Ich bin übrigens früher langjähriger zahlender Spotify-Nutzer gewesen.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch falsch, da "Konsum" den Vebrauch oder Verzehr impliziert. Sprich: das konsumierte Gut ist nach dem Konsum nicht mehr vorhanden. Bei beliebig vervielfältigbaren, digitalen Daten trifft dies nicht zu.
> 
> Ich bin da eher bei #9. Adblocker wurden doch erst nötig, als Pop-Ups, Overlays und Epilepsie-induzierende, 3/4 der Seite ausfüllende Werbeanzeigen Überhand genommen haben. Das wiederum dürfte i.d.R. nicht daran gelegen haben, dass die Zahlungsmoral der Nutzer so gering ist, sondern dass im Zuge der fortschreitenden Professionalisierung des Online-Biz Profit- und Renditeerwartung nach oben geschraubt werden. Abgesehen davon: ja nun, das kann Spotify handhaben, wie sie es wollen. Ob die knapp 2% der Free-User mit Adblockern jetzt in irgendeine Richtung den Kohl fett machen, das wird sich wohl zeigen.



Spotify ist ein Musikstreamingdienst. Bezahlst du für einen Dienst nie etwas? 

In der Regel? Hast du dafür irgendetwas Handfestes, oder nur Kaffeesudleserei? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Spotify ist ein Musikstreamingdienst. Bezahlst du für einen Dienst nie etwas?



Spotify will letztendlich deine Daten haben, um sie zu vermarkten. Daneben kassieren sie dann auch noch für ein Premium Account.
Fakt scheint aber -- wenn man dem Artikel trauen kann -- dass Spotify kein Geld verdient. Das passt den Anlegern natürlich nicht, die wollen Geld verdienen. Daher werden jetzt alle ausgeschlossen, die den Dienst in der Gratis Variante nutzen, aber keine Werbung zulassen.
Das kann Spotify natürlich machen. Aber denken die echt, dass jeder, der so ausgeschlossen wird, plötzlich Premium Kunde wird?


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Spotify will letztendlich deine Daten haben, um sie zu vermarkten. Daneben kassieren sie dann auch noch für ein Premium Account.
> Fakt scheint aber -- wenn man dem Artikel trauen kann -- dass Spotify kein Geld verdient. Das passt den Anlegern natürlich nicht, die wollen Geld verdienen. Daher werden jetzt alle ausgeschlossen, die den Dienst in der Gratis Variante nutzen, aber keine Werbung zulassen.
> Das kann Spotify natürlich machen. Aber denken die echt, dass jeder, der so ausgeschlossen wird, plötzlich Premium Kunde wird?



Es werden jene ausgeschlossen, die kein Geld bringen. 
Es geht halt einfach um Fairness gegenüber den anderen Nutzern. Wenn von den X Kunden die 0$ bringen, ein paar tausend einen Premium-Account holen, dann sind das ein paar tausend Mal 10 Kröten...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atma (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Fakt scheint aber -- wenn man dem Artikel trauen kann -- dass Spotify kein Geld verdient. Das passt den Anlegern natürlich nicht, die wollen Geld verdienen. Daher werden jetzt alle ausgeschlossen, die den Dienst in der Gratis Variante nutzen, aber keine Werbung zulassen.



Du hast den Artikel ganz klar nicht zu Ende gelesen.



> Für das laufende Jahr wurde eine Fortführung der Expansion angekündigt und folglich auch die Erwartung nach großen Gewinnen gedämpft. Gimlet und Anchor sind die neuesten Zugänge, das Budget für 2019 soll 400-500 Millionen US-Dollar für Einkaufstouren betragen. Das lässt sich nur mit Verlusten stemmen. _*Die Anleger begrüßen diesen Kurs.*_


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> AGB's verletzen aka sich nicht an Verträge halten (dem man als Nutzer übrigens eingewilligt hat) ist legal? Interessante Auslegung...


Wenn in den AGB's (abgesehen davon wurde bisher nur auf US-AGB verwiesen, schließt ihr den Dienst direkt mit dem US-Provider ab? Dann gelten eventuell zwar grundsätzlich deren Bestimmungen, außer sie verstoßen gegen EU/D Recht) steht, du darfst nur mit rotem Pulli vorm Bildschirm sitzen, dann ja. AdBlocker sind legal, können die nicht ausschließen. Auch wenn du es gerne anderes hättest. Sie könnten in die AGB auch reinschreiben, dass du als Spotify-Nutzer die "D" Taste auf deiner Tastatur nicht mehr nutzen darfst. Können sie halt reinschrieben. Ist trotzdem nicht gültig.

EDIT:
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen

Bitte mal den Absatz zitieren, wo AdBlocker verboten werden. Hab ich nicht gefunden (im Artikel steht auch dass es in DE nicht der Fall ist). Ich würde da jetzt von dir barmitzwa eine Entschuldigung hinsichtlich deiner Unterstellung der Billigung von angeblich illegalem Verhalten erwarten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es werden jene ausgeschlossen, die kein Geld bringen.
> Es geht halt einfach um Fairness gegenüber den anderen Nutzern. Wenn von den X Kunden die 0$ bringen, ein paar tausend einen Premium-Account holen, dann sind das ein paar tausend Mal 10 Kröten...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Fairness gegenüber den anderen Nutzern? Echt jetzt? Glaubst du etwa, dass Spotify bei einem derart "rasanten" Anstieg der Premium-Nutzerzahlen das ganze umlegen wird auf die gesamte zahlende Nutzerschaft und dir dann einen Rabatt von 0,2 Cent gibt? Dass das deren Motivation ist? Abgesehen davon, dass zahlende Nutzer ja nun auch noch für einige weitere Vorteile zahlen, die Free User mit oder ohne Adblocker nicht haben. Oder geht es hier - wie so oft - eher um Missgunst, denn um "Fairness"?

Wie gesagt, es geht mir überhaupt nicht darum, Spotify für diese neue Regelung zu verdammen oder irgendwas in der Art. Ich glaube nur, dass das blauäugig und am Problem vorbei ist.

@Atma:

Und was macht man da? Genau, man versucht trotz strategischer Investitionen die Verluste möglichst gering zu halten. In dem man hier und dort optimiert, um  noch ein bisschen Gewinn rauszuholen. Wenn man das nicht tut und die Verluste zu hoch werden, finden die Anleger das nämlich irgendwann eben nicht mehr lustig.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es werden jene ausgeschlossen, die kein Geld bringen.
> Es geht halt einfach um Fairness gegenüber den anderen Nutzern. Wenn von den X Kunden die 0$ bringen, ein paar tausend einen Premium-Account holen, dann sind das ein paar tausend Mal 10 Kröten...



Es geht darum. die letzen Kröten herauszupressen. Mehr nicht. Als das, was alle machen. Heute geht es nur noch darum, alle anderen über den Tisch zu ziehen.
Wie gesagt, ich nutze Spotify nicht. Ich kaufe auch nichts bei Amazon. Ich unterstütze solche Firmen nicht.



Atma schrieb:


> Du hast den Artikel ganz klar nicht zu Ende gelesen.



Doch, genau das. Daher sagte ich ja, dass die Anleger Geld verdienen wollen und daher macht Spotify das ja, damit sie Geld verdienen.


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Da kauf ich mir lieber meine Musik und hab Sie immer dabei, auch wenn ich in der Pampa rumfahre


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



chaotium schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber meine Musik und hab Sie immer dabei, auch wenn ich in der Pampa rumfahre



Heute hat dein Smartphone 128GB Speicher oder mehr. Da passt eine Menge Musik drauf.


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Und mittels SD Karte noch mehr


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch falsch, da "Konsum" den Vebrauch oder Verzehr impliziert. Sprich: das konsumierte Gut ist nach dem Konsum nicht mehr vorhanden. Bei beliebig vervielfältigbaren, digitalen Daten trifft dies nicht zu





HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn du schlechten Stuhlgang hast, dann lass dich vom Arzt durchchecken, aber lass deine schlechte Laune nicht hier aus.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass der eigentliche Wortsinn des "Konsums" und letztlich auch die darum zirkulierenden klassischen Formen des Handels nicht mehr ohne weiteres auf moderne wirtschaftliche Entwicklungen und Geschäftsmodelle passen. Natürlich sollen Anbieter von Dienstleistungen für eben jene bezahlt werden - aber in Begrifflichkeiten wie "Konsum" oder "Diebe" in diesem Kontext zeigt sich, dass wir da in vielerlei Hinsicht geistig noch in der Vergangenheit hängen


Der Begriff "Konsum" steht längst nicht mehr nur für den _Verbrauch_, sondern auch für den _Gebrauch_ von Gütern. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Gut danach weg ist oder nicht. Auch Medien werden konsumiert. Auch Medien sind Konsumgüter. Begriffe ändern sich nunmal auch mit der Zeit, werden breiter und stecken noch andere/weitere Bedeutungen ab, als es damals vlt. noch war. Was du hier grad treibst, ist Erbsenzählerei. 

Und wenn jemand bei einem Dienst wie Spotify einen Adblocker nutzt, den Dienst aber in Anspruch nimmt, ist er vlt. kein Dieb, aber dann doch definitiv ein Parasit. Ich mag Werbung auch nicht, aber dann nutze ich den Dienst halt einfach nicht, wenn ich dafür auch nicht bezahlen will. Allein schon, weil es etwas mit Anstand zu tun hat. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Spotify? Brauche ich nicht. Kann pleite gehen.


Was du brauchst, interessiert doch niemanden. Oder bist du so wichtig, dass dein Wort über den Niedergang einer Firma entscheidet?  Eher nicht.


----------



## Atma (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Doch, genau das. Daher sagte ich ja, dass die Anleger Geld verdienen wollen und daher macht Spotify das ja, damit sie Geld verdienen.


Eine Maßnahme um die Anleger zufriedenzustellen ist das nicht wirklich. Zumal Anleger nur die längerfristigen Aussichten interessieren, der Rauswurf von Adblock Nutzern ist in der Hinsicht ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.



chaotium schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber meine Musik und hab Sie immer dabei, auch wenn ich in der Pampa rumfahre


Als Spotify Premium Nutzer kannst du bis zu 10.000 Songs runterladen und offline hören ...


----------



## chaotium (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Atma schrieb:


> Als Spotify Premium Nutzer kannst du bis zu 10.000 Songs runterladen und offline hören ...



Dazu brauchst Du bestimmt die App, die dich ausspioniert


----------



## Namaker (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Können sie halt reinschrieben. Ist trotzdem nicht gültig.


Sie können dich vielleicht nicht rechtlich belangen - rauswerfen können sie dich trotzdem.


----------



## ludscha (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Is mir egal, da ich den Quark nicht habe.


----------



## Atma (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



chaotium schrieb:


> Dazu brauchst Du bestimmt die App, die dich ausspioniert


Das beste "Argument" überhaupt ... ausspionieren. Wenn dir das so wichtig ist hast du bestimmt auch kein Smartphone, bestellst nie online und hast bei keiner einzigen Social Media Plattform einen Account, richtig?

Mal abgesehen davon ist Spotify ein schwedisches Unternehmen, das transparent offenlegt welche Daten erhoben werden. Ganz im Gegensatz zu den meisten US-Unternehmen.

Datenschutz


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Pinguin980ti schrieb:


> Was bringen einem "Kunden" (was die in dem Fall nicht sind), wenn die die Werbung blockieren und nicht das Monatliche Abo nutzen?
> Diese "Kunden" bringen Spotify nur schaden und keinen Nutzen.
> Es ist nun mal eine einfache Rechnung, wer Werbung guckt oder Monatlich ein Betrag zahlt, kann Musik hören und Spotify kann diesen Dienst weiter zur Verfügung stellen.
> Sind aber nun mal Schmarotzer bei, die nichts zahlen oder Werbung gucken, dann kann Spotify den Dienst nicht weiter zur Verfügung stellen, weil die Schmarotzer Kapazitäten nutzen, für die diese nicht zahlen und das dann durch mich (zahle 14,99€ Abo Monatlich) subventioniert wird, was eine Schweinerei ist!
> NICHT MEHR UND NICHT WENIGER!



Man zahlt idR. GEMA und GEZ => von Umsonst & Schmarotzer kann also keine Rede sein.
Jeder kann sich mal ausrechnen was man alles Abonieren könnte für diese Beiträge!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Man zahlt idR. GEMA und GEZ => von Umsonst & Schmarotzer kann also keine Rede sein.
> Jeder kann sich mal ausrechnen was man alles Abonieren könnte für diese Beiträge!



GEMA nur, wenn du selbst diese Musik verwendest. GEZ betrifft nur die ÖR, Spotify hat damit nichts zu tun. Man zahl eine Art Steuer auf Datenträger wie Festplatten.


----------



## Maverick3k (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



barmitzwa schrieb:


> AGB's verletzen aka sich nicht an Verträge halten (dem man als Nutzer übrigens eingewilligt hat) ist legal? Interessante Auslegung..



blablabla. US AGBs waren und werden in Europa vermutlich niemals gültig sein. Daher ist dein rumreiten auf AGBs absolut sinnfrei und deplaziert.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Pinguin980ti schrieb:


> Was bringen einem "Kunden" (was die in dem Fall nicht sind), wenn die die Werbung blockieren und nicht das Monatliche Abo nutzen?
> Diese "Kunden" bringen Spotify nur schaden und keinen Nutzen.



In diesem Fall einfach: 

Kunden dürfen die sich gar nicht nennen, da sie finanziell nichts zum Service beitragen, aber den Service nutzen.

Ich hoffe Spotify bleibt langfristig gesund, denn ich nutze den Service sehr gern. Und zahle natürlich monatlich dafür.


----------



## Leob12 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum. die letzen Kröten herauszupressen. Mehr nicht. Als das, was alle machen. Heute geht es nur noch darum, alle anderen über den Tisch zu ziehen.
> Wie gesagt, ich nutze Spotify nicht. Ich kaufe auch nichts bei Amazon. Ich unterstütze solche Firmen nicht.


Es geht darum dass es zwei Varianten (zumindest in den USA) gibt, Spotify zu nutzen: Bezahlen oder Werbung. Wieso sollte man Nutzer behalten wollen die einem 0 Cent einbringen? 
Wer wird bitte über den Tisch gezogen? Die monatlichen Kosten sind klar ersichtlich, da gibt es keine Abo-Falle etc. 



chaotium schrieb:


> Da kauf ich mir lieber meine Musik und hab Sie immer dabei, auch wenn ich in der Pampa rumfahre


Man kann die Musik auch offline speichern...


----------



## Keyborder (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Man muss ja kein Geld ausgeben um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen. Sich zu vermarkten, Werbung für seine Angebote, Nutzungsstatistiken (je mehr desto besser natl.) zur Verbesserung seiner Dienste ect. 

Ist doch gut, wenn man sich das Geld spart, eine Userbase schafft die kostenlos die Dienste nutzen kann und der Propaganda das ganze überlässt.

Wenn Spotify das allerdings nicht nötig hat, ist das doch toll für sie.
Deswegen alle Free-User als Schmarotzer, Diebe und sonst was zu betiteln ist erbärmlich.

Es ist das Geschäftsmodell von den Betreibern, welche sie sich rausgesucht / erarbeitet haben.
Entweder das Konzept geht auf und setzt sich durch oder eben nicht.

Man kann aber niemanden zwingen sich Werbung anzutun. Man hat ja auch die Möglichkeit seine Dienste zu verschlüsseln oder es anders umzusetzen seine Dienste eben nur den Zahlenden Kunden zugänglich zu machen.

Was die Argumentation von wegen Fairness, oder beleidigender Umgang wie Schmarotzer, Dieb und sonst was hier zu suchen hat muss man nicht verstehen.

Es wird doch echt immer so dargestellt als wenn man ein Recht darauf hat, dass (s)ein Geschäftsmodell sich durchsetzt. Das ist einfach nur lächerlich.
Seine Plattform oder what ever jedem zugänglich zu machen liegt einem Konzept zugrunde. Das darf man in Frage stellen, aber nicht die, welche die Möglichkeit des kostenlosen Zugang nutzen, dann noch vorwerfen sie seien Parasiten und das Allerletze. 
Wie asozial möchte man noch seine Mitmenschen behandeln?

Es ist ja schön für diejenigen, denen ein Dienst gut gefällt und es wirklich schade fänden, wenn es den nicht mehr geben würde. Das wird dann schon seine Gründe haben.
Aber ist die Bange davor für euch schon Grund genug Mitmenschen zu beleidigen und zu beschimpfen? Mit welchen Recht frage ich mich da, wo wir eigentlich doch wissen, dass das Geschäftsmodell es zulässt bzw sogar vorsieht?

Es ist ja auch der Fehler der User, dass man, im Falle Spotify, Anstrengungen erleiden muss das Konzept anzupassen um nicht gewünschte User auszuschließen.
Nein?

Bleibt zumindest den Betreibern überlassen. Manche Dienste sind eben Selbstläufer, die laufen auch ohne Propaganda oder Werbung und müssen auch nicht mit Nutzungsstatistiken wedeln ect.
Behandelt lieber untereinander fair. Die Unternehmen wollen nur unser Geld / Geld verdienen 
Rein aus Nächstenliebe gibt es die ganzen Angebote mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Keyborder schrieb:


> Deswegen alle Free-User als Schmarotzer, Diebe und sonst was zu betiteln ist erbärmlich.



_Nicht_ alle free Nutzer.

Ich habe Spotify bevor ich es abonniert habe, sehr lange gratis genutzt und einfach die Werbung ab und zu über mich ergehen lassen, wie es im TV auch üblich ist.
Da ich den Dienst aber so gut fand, dass ich sein Fortbestehen begrüßen würde und auch finanziell unterstützen wollte(edit: wie bei PCGH übrigens auch !  ), hab ich halt irgendwann angefangen, monatlich zu abonnieren. Ganz nebenbei fällt dann auch noch die Werbung weg und man kann ungestört in einem durchhören, ohne von Werbung genervt zu werden.

Is doch alles gut und schön !

Ich zahle für einen Service. Punkt.

Zwingt mich ja niemand zu.

Wenn ich allerdings gratis lausche, sollte ich wenigstens meinen Beitrag leisten, indem ich die Werbung konsumiere(ich kann ja so lange weghören oder den Ton ausschalten  ), aber zumindest muss die Werbung *laufen*, damit Spotify damit auch Geld verdient.
Ich hab sogar ab und zu extra die Werbevideos geschaut, da ich nach dem kurzen Werbeclip eine halbe Stunde wieder ungestört Musik hören konnte.
_Im Radio_ gibt's das nicht. 

Also entweder zahlen, oder Werbung zulassen.

Ansonsten braucht man das ja auch gar nicht nutzen, wenn man nicht mag.

Ich hab's, als eins der wenigen Monatsabos, die ich mir leiste.
Man sollte halt gezielt schauen, wofür man sein Geld ausgeben will. Und _für Spotify_ will ich.


----------



## Pinguin980ti (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man wird einfach nie verstehen, dass bestimmte Arten von Werbung den Nutzern auf den Zeiger gehen. Sonst hätten die nie einen Adblocker installiert.
> Wie will man die Nutzer eigentlich rauswerfen?
> IP-Sperre?



Das wird per Account Sperre passieren.
Man muss sich ja ein Account erstellen, wenn man Spotify nutzen will.
MAC Adresse sperren wäre natürlich eine dauerhafte Vorgehensweise (kann man auch umgehen, aber nicht so einfach).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Dann einfach einen neuen Account anlegen und gut.


----------



## Lelwani (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



niminator schrieb:


> Danke für diese wichtige Information.




dito wa


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Keyborder schrieb:


> Deswegen alle Free-User als Schmarotzer, Diebe und sonst was zu betiteln ist erbärmlich.
> 
> Es ist das Geschäftsmodell von den Betreibern, welche sie sich rausgesucht / erarbeitet haben.
> Entweder das Konzept geht auf und setzt sich durch oder eben nicht.
> ...



Das Geschäftsmodell ist das sich der Free-Account statt mit Echtgeld mit Werbung finanziert.
Hebel ich das mit einem Ad-Blocker aus, konsumiere ich etwas ohne Gegenleistung. Schmarotzer würde da schon passen. Alternativ geht auch Zechpreller.
Es werden ja nicht die Free-User beleidigt, sondern die Free-User mit einem Spotify Ad-Blocker.



Keyborder schrieb:


> Man kann aber niemanden zwingen sich Werbung anzutun. Man hat ja auch  die Möglichkeit seine Dienste zu verschlüsseln oder es anders umzusetzen  seine Dienste eben nur den Zahlenden Kunden zugänglich zu machen.


Das ist nunmal das Geschäftsmodell, wenn es jemanden nicht passt muss er es ja auch nicht nutzen.
Die Alternative ist einfach für den Dienst bezahlen, dann gibts auch keine Werbung.


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Lelwani schrieb:


> mir völlig egal ich nutz das ding sowieso nich   (spotify)



Eben...wo der Eine zu macht, macht ein Anderer auf... 

mfg


----------



## GEChun (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Solln se ruhig machen. Finde ich verständlich und korrekt. Wer keine Werbung will soll zahlen oder den Dienst nicht nutzen, alles andere ist Gaunerei



Grundsätzlich richtig. Wenn aber die Werbung irgendwann anfängt inhalte zu verdecken. Durch das Kreuz nicht mehr verschwindet oder dieses gleich 3x gedrückt werden muss damit anschließend die nächste Werbung den Inhalt verdeckt und dass obwohl massig Werbung noch am Rand zu sehen ist. Dann muss man sich nicht wundern das User zu Adblock hilfe nutzen. 

Man wird dann ja quasi dazu genötigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



> Dann muss man sich nicht wundern das User zu Adblock hilfe nutzen.


Schlimmer finde ich die notwendige Prozessorleistung zur Darstellung der Werbebanner.


----------



## Keyborder (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> die Werbung ab und zu über michergehen lassen, wie es im TV auch üblich ist.



Das würde ich aber niemals vergleichen.
Bedenke, Werbung auf Tafeln, TV ect spionieren dich nicht aus.
Werbung im Internet dagegen absolut.



> Ganz nebenbei fällt dann auch noch die Werbung weg



Das alleine stellt das Tracking nicht ab. Wer garantiert einem, dass deswegen nicht doch getrackt wird? Gut möglich, dass nur die Werbung ausgeblendet wird.
Man muss ja davon ausgehen, dass der "normal"_User das nie kontrollieren wird oder dazu im stande wäre.

Ich persönlich würde mich auf nicht störende Werbung bzw Informationen, welche als Werbung dargestellt wird freuen. Doch mich stört ganz hart was dahinter praktiziert wird. Nämlich das Stalking.
Dabei geht es auch um den Sicherheitsaspekt, denn wenn die Betreiber die Werbung selber hosten würden und für etwaige Fälle, wie Infizierung des eigenen Rechners dadurch belangt werden dürfen, würde ich Werbung schon mal eher in die Richtung Positiv stufen und das surfen im Internet etwas bunter gestalten..



> Wenn ich allerdings gratis lausche, sollte ich wenigstens meinen Beitrag leisten,



Wie ich zu verstehen gegeben habe ist das Problem aber Hausgemacht. 

Es liegt ein Konzept zugrunde und genau das wurde für nicht_Deutsche angepasst. 
Die Deutschen können weiterhin erzählen wie sich Spotify entwickelt, was wahrscheinlich weitere User anlockt und den Dienst belebt.



> Also entweder zahlen, oder Werbung zulassen.



Wie gesagt, Spotify hat sein Geschäftsmodell angepasst.
Die Deutschen sind davon nicht betroffen, bzgl Werbung gibt es schließlich und nicht umsonst längst Urteile.

Ansonsten bleibt es den Betreibern ja frei ihr Konzept anzupassen.



Abductee schrieb:


> Das Geschäftsmodell ist das der Free-Account sich statt mit Echtgeld mit Werbung finanziert.



Das halte ich für viel zu kurz gedacht.
Schließlich möchte man nicht auf die vielen Vorzüge verzichten die einhergehen eine Userbase zu schaffen deren Zugang frei zugänglich ist.
Ist aber nicht das Thema, zumindest nicht für mich.
Was ja aber bekannt ist, das Geschäftsmodell wurde bewusst angepasst und die Deutschen zwecks Gesetzgebung bleiben davon unberührt.
Ist dir das entgangen?



> Schmarotzer würde da schon passen. Alternativ geht auch Zechpreller.



Die andere Seite könnte auch solche "Abstrusen" Argumente vorbringen und Gesetzesentwürfe schaffen die das Stalking im Realen Umgang auf das im Digitalen überträgt. Wir wissen schließlich, dass es keine wirkliche Anonymität gibt. Zumal ein gestalkter Mensch auch nicht bekannt sein muss. Stalking ist generell verboten.
Ich hoffe ja dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis das endlich umgekrempelt wird oder zumindest alle die Werbung hosten strafrechtlich belangt werden dürfen im Falle von Infizierungen. 
Schadensersatz in großer Höhe durch gehackte Server und gestohlener Daten würde ich auch hart begrüßen. 
Alles neben der Bußgelder und sonstigen Strafzahlungen natürlich.
Man könnte also den Spieß auch umdrehen und dafür sorgen die Narrenfreiheit vieler Betreiber / Unternehmen zu beenden.
Verantwortungsvoll im Umgang mit Daten der Kunden geht ja leider fast keiner wirklich um und Wiederholungstaten in der digitalen Welt gibt es leider auch nicht, wie es aber in real der Fall ist.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Schlimmer finde ich die notwendige Prozessorleistung zur Darstellung der Werbebanner.



Kommt ja auch noch hinzu. Potentere Hardware, üppigere Bandbreite...kostet alles Geld was wir ausgeben müssen um das zu kompensieren.


----------



## DarkWing13 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Konsum" steht längst nicht mehr nur für den _Verbrauch_, sondern auch für den _Gebrauch_ von Gütern. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob das Gut danach weg ist oder nicht. Auch Medien werden konsumiert. Auch Medien sind Konsumgüter. Begriffe ändern sich nunmal auch mit der Zeit, werden breiter und stecken noch andere/weitere Bedeutungen ab, als es damals vlt. noch war. Was du hier grad treibst, ist Erbsenzählerei.
> ...
> .



"Unter Konsum (lateinisch consumere „verbrauchen“) wird allgemein der Verzehr oder Verbrauch von Gütern verstanden. Im volkswirtschaftlichen Sinne steht der Begriff für den Kauf von Gütern des privaten Ge- oder Verbrauchs durch Konsumenten (Haushalte). Betriebswirtschaftlich wird oft der Output von Gütern als Konsum bezeichnet."
Konsum – Wikipedia

mfg


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Keyborder schrieb:


> Das halte ich für viel zu kurz gedacht.
> Schließlich möchte man nicht auf die vielen Vorzüge verzichten die  einhergehen eine Userbase zu schaffen deren Zugang frei zugänglich ist.
> Ist aber nicht das Thema, zumindest nicht für mich.
> Was ja aber bekannt ist, das Geschäftsmodell wurde bewusst angepasst und  die Deutschen zwecks Gesetzgebung bleiben davon unberührt.
> Ist dir das entgangen?



Wie zu kurz gedacht? Ich bezahle mit Werbung die mir eingeblendet wird meinen Mitgliedsbeitrag, dafür brauch ich doch keinen Doktortitel um das zu verstehen.
Möchte ich Teil der Spotify-Userbase sein muss ich mich halt entscheiden, Werbung oder Echtgeld. Das ist schließlich kein Grundrecht über das wir diskutieren.
Warum sollte mir das entgangen sein? Auch in den USA dürfte etwas zu konsumieren ohne dafür zu bezahlen gegen die AGB`s des jeweiligen Geschäfts sein.


----------



## Aluhut (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Immer alles haben wollen, und das kostenlos. Wenn ich hier so manche Kommentare lese, sollte ich vielleicht ein paar Aluhüte verteilen!

Das dort bei Spotify Leute arbeiten, die Geld verdienen wollen, und vor allem die Künstler die die Musik machen!!!, scheint diesen "Schmarotzern" ja echt egal zu sein.
Wenn das jeder so machen würde...

Ich finde auch das Spotify da absolut korrekt handelt.


----------



## Keyborder (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

@Abductee
Hat denn irgendwer, bevor er andere als Parasit, Schmarotzer oder sonst was betitelt hat gefragt ob er aus dem Deutschen Raum kommt?
Du selber kommst scheinbar auch nicht aus dem Deutschen Raum, sonst würdest du nicht so lästig werden und das ignorieren.
Sry, aber das nervt gerade, wenn man das schon mehrmal wiederholt hat und dennoch weiter ignoriert wird.

Dieses Geschäftsmodell Zugang gegen Werbefinanzierung gibt es dort, wo man es mit sich machen lässt.
Das hat begrenzte Gütligkeit und wird mMn nur toleriert, mehrheitlich von Menschen denen Privatshäre scheiss egal ist. Ich erwarte jetzt von dir und anderen, dass sie das differenzieren.
Wobei, mir egal, ich bin raus.

mfg


----------



## Petoschka (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Spotify bezahlt die Musiker? Das ist ja ganz was Neues ...  

Wie sieht das eigentlich (derzeit noch außerhalb Deutschlands) aus, wenn man zahlendes Mitglied ist und (aufgrund anderer Seiten) einen Werbeblocker nutzt. Ist Spotify dann wenigstens intelligent genug, diese Leute in Ruhe zu lassen?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Atma schrieb:


> Eine Maßnahme um die Anleger zufriedenzustellen ist das nicht wirklich. Zumal Anleger nur die längerfristigen Aussichten interessieren, der Rauswurf von Adblock Nutzern ist in der Hinsicht ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.



Anleger interessieren sich für langfristige Aussichten? Seit wann das denn?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Keyborder schrieb:


> Das alleine stellt das Tracking nicht ab. Wer garantiert einem, dass deswegen nicht doch getrackt wird? Gut möglich, dass nur die Werbung ausgeblendet wird.



Falls du Angst hast, von Spotify ausspioniert zu werden, auch wenn du für den Service zahlst und keine Werbung rein bekommst, nutze es doch einfach nicht.
Zwingt dich niemand zu.

Kauf dir halt so Silberscheiben und leg sie in deinen Player ein. Nennen sich CDs(mit Musik drauf).


----------



## LastManStanding (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

oohh schade. Ich habe gerade Recherchiert was Spotify überhaupt nochmal genau war...! Scheint ein ziemlich unnützer und leicht tauschbarer Dienst zu sein, m.M.n.!


----------



## JanJake (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Aluhut schrieb:


> Immer alles haben wollen, und das kostenlos. Wenn ich hier so manche Kommentare lese, sollte ich vielleicht ein paar Aluhüte verteilen!
> 
> Das dort bei Spotify Leute arbeiten, die Geld verdienen wollen, und vor allem die Künstler die die Musik machen!!!, scheint diesen "Schmarotzern" ja echt egal zu sein.
> Wenn das jeder so machen würde...
> ...



 

Ähm... wie heißt noch einmal der erfolgreichste Publisher was Games angeht? Achja, richtig Riot Games! Und oh wunder, das erfolgreichste Game(erfolgsreichste der Welt nebenbei) von denen kostet wie viel? Richtig, gar nichts! Und trotzdem verdienen die Millionen! Und wie funktionert es? Über Downloads und Klicks sowie Mikrotransaktionen die ich nicht einmal tätigen muss!

Komisch das jeder heult wegen einem Adblocker, dabei gibt es wesentlich erfolgreichere Geschäftsmodelle! Wenn ich eine App habe oder ein Game was ich kostenlos spielen kann und es gefällt mir, dann gebe ich auch gerne hin und wieder dafür mal Geld aus oder Spende irgendwas. Alles kein Problem. Aber von jedem erwarten das er Müll akzeptieren muss und dafür auch noch zahlen soll, nein danke! Und ich entscheide wer mit meinem Klick Geld Verdient und wer nicht! Kein anderer!

Genauso auf den ganzen Webseiten, ich bin nie mehr ohne Adblocker unterwegs! Und warum? Weil ich 75%+ Werbung habe und <25% an Inhalt der mich interessiert! Und diese ******* lasse ich nicht über mich ergehen! Ich lasse mich von keinem dazu zwingen auf Werbung zu klicken! Am schlimmsten ist Werbung die man nicht einmal wegklicken kann! Selbst hier bei PCGH hat man so einen Schrott! 

Immer diese Naiven Dummschwätzer die sich am Besten von Werbung dicht ballern lassen wollen und jeden scheiß andrehen lassen und meinen das die eigenen Daten kommerziell für jeden genutzt werden dürfen! Denn genau das, steckt hinter diesem schrott!


----------



## T-MAXX (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ich nutze *nur *Werbeblocker wenn ich Online einkaufe, weil ich dort sonst beim Einkaufen gestört werde.
Online-Shops sind bei meiner sehr bescheidenen Verbindung sonst sehr träge oder es kommt zu Abbrüchen.
Und nein ich habe kein altes Modem, aber nur eine geringe MBit Leitung.

Ansonsten sind meine Werbeblocker aus.
Werbung gehört nun mal auf bestimmten Seiten zu deren Kapital-Einkommen und bieten so kostenlose Inhalte an.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ich bin ebenfalls 24/7 mit Adblocker unterwegs - ganz einfach deshalb, weil der Werbung auf Websites in Art und Menge jede Verhältnismäßigkeit abhanden gekommen ist. Diese Freiheit beanspruche ich für mich. Aber: Gleiches Recht für alle. Wenn ich bestimmen darf, was ich angezeigt bekommen möchte, darf der Website-Betreiber auch bestimmen, was er mir anzeigen möchte.

Grundsätzlich erlaube ich unaufdringliche Werbung oder lege auf Websites, die ich regelmäßig besuche, mal einen "Bring the pain"-Tag ein und schalte den Adblocker ab. Auch um zu prüfen, ob die Werbung inzwischen vielleicht so dosiert ist, dass man sie dauerhaft ertragen könnte - aber meistens wird es eher schlimmer.


----------



## Mydgard (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Eigentlich aus Spotify Sicht doch ganz einfach, sie müssen die Free Variante zusätzlich z.B. auf 10 Lieder am Tag einschränken, das lässt sich Serverseitig zählen und dann wird halt gesperrt für 24 Stunden ...



			
				pcgh schrieb:
			
		

> . Denn nach wie vor finanziert sich Spotify vor allem über Werbung: 116 Millionen Nutzer sind Free-Kunden, 96 Millionen zahlen den monatlichen Zehner.



Ich zahle seit 2013 jeden Monat 4,99 € (Spotify Unlimited), die tauchen in der Menge nicht auf  Zählen wohl zu den Premium-Kunden ... dürften nicht mehr so viele sein, denke ich.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Mydgard schrieb:


> Eigentlich aus Spotify Sicht doch ganz einfach, sie müssen die Free Variante zusätzlich z.B. auf 10 Lieder am Tag einschränken, das lässt sich Serverseitig zählen und dann wird halt gesperrt für 24 Stunden ...



Dann wird sich neu eingewählt und gut ist´s.


----------



## Mahoy (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann wird sich neu eingewählt und gut ist´s.



Nun ja, nicht bei allen Internetzugängen bekommt an dann eine neue IP zugewiesen. Und viele Nutzer sind reine Anwender, denen man erklären muss, wie sie in ihr eigenes WLAN reinkommen - die kucken einen an wie die Kuh wenn's donnert, wenn man ihnen sagt, sie sollen mal die Routersteuerung aufrufen oder auch nur das jeweilige Modem ihres Endgeräts zurücksetzen.

Und selbst wenn, hätte es Last vom Anbieter genommen und dem Kunden eine Belästigung aufgedrückt. Wer will schon entspannt Musik hören und alle paar Titel in den Optionen des jeweiligen Endgeräts herum murksen müssen?

Außerdem könnte so ein Verfahren immer noch IP-unabhängig mit einem zu verifizierenden Account verbunden werden.


----------



## Abductee (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wer will schon entspannt Musik hören und alle paar Titel in den Optionen des jeweiligen Endgeräts herum murksen müssen?


Vermutlich diejenigen die sich einfach das Bezahlabo gekauft haben.


----------



## 4thVariety (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Waren das noch Zeiten als Videorekorder selbstständig Werbepausen nicht aufgenommen oder übersprungen haben, ohne dass besorgte Bürger den armen multinationalen Medienkonglomeraten zur Seite standen.

Es ist halt wahr, wenn man jemandem nur tief genug in den Hintern kriecht, kommt man zum Mund wieder raus und kann auch für ihn sprechen.


----------



## RtZk (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Wie sich hier jeder aufregt, aber am Ende hat doch quasi jeder einen Addblocker aktiviert und hat ihn auf fast jeder Seite aktiv, ihr "stehlt" dann ja auch das was ihr doch lest, da auch das über Werbung bezahlt wird, diese Scheinheiligkeit ist wirklich armselig.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Alleine aus Sicherheitsgründen ist ein Adblock/Scriptblock unverzichtbar. Und gerade Spotify hat sich was das angeht mal gaaaaanz ruhig zu halten, da haben doch 2016 die Ads Malware verbreitet.

Bin aber Premium user und persönlich ist es mir egal, von mir aus sollen sie die Free Version ganz einstellen.


----------



## niminator (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Spotify? Brauche ich nicht. Kann pleite gehen.



Danke für diesen sehr gehaltvollen Beitrag.


----------



## VJoe2max (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Man stolpert zwar ab und zu über den Begriff "Spotify", aber mich hat bisher nicht interessiert was es damit auf sich hat und es wird mich auch zukünftig nicht interessieren  - erst recht nicht, wenn da Werbungszwang herrscht.


----------



## niminator (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jop, erst wollte ich Schreiben "Apple brauche ich nicht, kann pleite gehen" aber dann hab ich noch rechtzeitig gemerkt, dass es hier gar nicht um Apple geht.



Das war lustig und ich habe laut aufgelacht, auch wenn es deinen ersten Post nicht besser macht.


----------



## Decrypter (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Sollen sie doch machen wie sie meinen. Da ich kein Spotify Account habe, tangiert mich das gegen null, ob sie Free User mit Adblocker aussperren.
Ich bin da musiktechnisch immer noch Olschool und werfe zu Hause die CD in Player bzw. die Vinyl Scheibe auf den Dreher. Auswahl hab ich da mit meinen mittlerweile ca. 2000 CDs und 1000 Vinyl Scheiben auch genug.
Im Wohnzimmer an der Anlage würde mir eh kein digital komprimiertes Zeuchs rankommen. Mobil sieht das natürlich anders aus. Da reicht MP3 völlig aus. Trotzdem vermisse ich Spotify auch da nicht ....


----------



## Rollora (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Spannend wie hier die Wogen hochgehen. Und ich hab Spotify noch nichtmal ausprobiert. Muss ich wohl was verpasst haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Werbung lese ich grundsätzlich nicht. Wenn mich ein Produkt interessiert, suche ich aktiv nach Testberichten. In Zeitungen ist das einfach, da blende ich diesen Ballast aus. Aufgehende Pop up dagegen sind eine Tortur. Wenn Seiten so etwas machen, liest man sie nicht mehr oder nutzt Adblocker. Hauptproblem sind die möglichen Schädlinge, die Drittanbieter in der Werbung hinterlassen.

Wäre es so schwer, einen Adblocker zu programmieren, der die Werbung nicht blockt, sondern einfach einen schwarzen Rahmen drüber legt? Dann hat man zwar weiter das Problem der Datenmengen und der Schädlinge, aber man wird nicht belästigt.

Apropos, wenn ich Musik hören will, kaufe ich  mir DVDs. Die habe ich dann auch physisch. Ich würde nie Geld dafür ausgeben, um auf irgend einem Server, der jederzeit abgeschaltet werden kann, Musik zu hören. Und ansonsten geht man zu Live Musik, das ist immer noch am schönsten.


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wie sich hier jeder aufregt, aber am Ende hat doch quasi jeder einen Addblocker aktiviert und hat ihn auf fast jeder Seite aktiv, ihr "stehlt" dann ja auch das was ihr doch lest, da auch das über Werbung bezahlt wird, diese Scheinheiligkeit ist wirklich armselig.



Zwei Paar Schuhe.
Wenn ich eine Webseite wie etwa PCGH besuche, vereinbare ich vorher nicht, dass ich die Inhalte nur gegen Werbeeinblendungen sehen darf. Bei Spotify tut man das aber. Man erstell einen Account (auch das man man auf einer Webseite erstmal nicht) und wählt ob man die Gratis-Variante gegen Werbung oder die Bezahlvariante ohne Werbung und Exta-Features nutzen möchte.
Webseiten haben das in der Regel nicht, außer sie ergreifen technische Maßnahmen, wie etwa die Bild damals.

Man stelle sich ein Kino vor. An der Kasse darf man sich aussuchen ob man in Raum A geht wo der Film mit Werbung läuft oder in Raum B, wo er werbefrei ist. Raum A ist Eintritt frei, Raum B kostet. Die Geier von heute wählen Raum A und setzen sich trotzdem in Raum B, weil Werbung ja doof ist.
Webseiten sind eher wie ein ungewollt vollgestopfter Briefkasten


----------



## XXTREME (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



floppyexe schrieb:


> Soweit kommt es noch, dafür zu zahlen das ich keine Werbung will. Ich bezahle weder für noch gegen Werbung. Das wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern. Nirgendwo...



Brauchst du ja auch nicht. Abo abschliessen Problem gelöst .

An die ganzen anderen Befürworter hier: Hier einen auf Gutmensch machen aber bei PCGH den Adblocker an und kein Abo, ja ne is klar .


----------



## Diablokiller999 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Klingt doch ganz vernünftig, ich deaktiviere die AdBlocker auf Seiten, die ich häufig nutze (wie CB, PCGH, HWLuxx, Gamestar), weil ich als Erwachsener halt weiß, dass sich diese Dienste nicht durch Luft und Liebe finanzieren. Wer Musik kostenlos streamen will, muss halt mit der Werbung leben, alles andere wäre parasitär. Ich bin zwar kein Spotify-Nutzer, aber ich glaube die Werbung dort ist dezenter als auf irgendwelchen Porn- oder Warez-Seiten xD


----------



## DaStash (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll gemacht Spotify, jetzt habt ihr selbst dafür gesorgt noch weniger Kunden zu haben!


Kunden die konsumieren aber nicht zahlen, in Form von Abos oder Werbung, sind wirtschaftlich gesehen keine Kunden. Also kann man die auch nicht verlieren. 

MfG


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Solln se ruhig machen. Finde ich verständlich und korrekt. Wer keine Werbung will soll zahlen oder den Dienst nicht nutzen, alles andere ist Gaunerei



Aber nur, wenn sie auch wirklich nur rauswerfen, wenn einer aktiv zu blocken versucht und nicht etwa wie bei Fallout 76 einen installierten Adblocker irgendwo findet und einen sperrt, obwohl dieser nicht aktiv ist.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Namaker schrieb:


> Sie können dich vielleicht nicht rechtlich belangen - rauswerfen können sie dich trotzdem.


Und das finde ich auch absolut in Ordnung und konsequent. Trotzdem macht es das Nutzen eines AdBlockers nicht illegal. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls 24/7 mit Adblocker unterwegs - ganz einfach deshalb, weil der Werbung auf Websites in Art und Menge jede Verhältnismäßigkeit abhanden gekommen ist. Diese Freiheit beanspruche ich für mich. Aber: Gleiches Recht für alle. Wenn ich bestimmen darf, was ich angezeigt bekommen möchte, darf der Website-Betreiber auch bestimmen, was er mir anzeigen möchte.


+1


Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch um zu prüfen, ob die Werbung inzwischen vielleicht so dosiert ist, dass man sie dauerhaft ertragen könnte - aber meistens wird es eher schlimmer.


Auch meine Erfahrung, auch hier auf pcgh. Muss ich demnächst mal wieder prüfen, aber das letzte Mal beim Ausschalten plopp, quer, usw. Zum *würg*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wie sich hier jeder aufregt, aber am Ende hat doch quasi jeder einen Addblocker aktiviert und hat ihn auf fast jeder Seite aktiv, ihr "stehlt" dann ja auch das was ihr doch lest, da auch das über Werbung bezahlt wird, diese Scheinheiligkeit ist wirklich armselig.


Ich hoffe dass jeder einen nutzt, würde das aber nicht pauschal jedem unterstellen.



Diablokiller999 schrieb:


> ... aber ich glaube die Werbung dort ist dezenter als auf irgendwelchen Porn- oder Warez-Seiten xD


Ist das dein Benchmark? Nur nebenbei, wenn du von warez Seiten sprichst, aber im gleichen Atemzug adblocking als parasitär bezeichnest, ist das zumindest sehr interessant...


----------



## Diablokiller999 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Toll gemacht Spotify, jetzt habt ihr selbst dafür gesorgt noch weniger Kunden zu haben!


Was für Kunden? Die haben Traffic/Kosten verursacht ohne was einzuspielen, die kann Spotify ruhig verlieren xD


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ich klaue immer mit Kazaa, bearshare und Napster. Dann wird's per Morsezeichen auf Schallplatten gekratzt.


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Oh, interessant, kannte ich noch gar nicht. Ich hab mal hier nachgelesen Pi-hole – Ein Erfahrungsbericht – Der Beauftragte fuer den Datenschutz der EKD
> Aber somit sendet man wirklich jede Anfrage über den DNS-Server des Anbieters, wenn ich das richtig verstehe. Das würde ich jetzt auch nicht wollen. Dann lieber eine Liste mit zu blockierenden Adressen runterladen und den Vergleich lokal machen.
> 
> EDIT: Noch mehr Eeklärung hab ich hier gefunden Mit dem Pi-hole einen Werbeblocker fuer das gesamte lokale Netz einrichten - mielke.de. Für mich wäre das erst was, wenn ich das plug-n-play nutzen kann. Also Pi mit vorinstallierem pi-hole kaufen, anschließen, maximal noch 3 Mausklicks in einem Auswahlmenü. Fertig. Darf dann auch gerne das Doppelte eines normalen pi kosten.



Kleine IT-Nachhilfe:
 Pihole fungiert quasi als eigener DNS Filter. Wie schon in einem späteren Post erwähnt wurde, kann man sich einen DNS-Server seiner Wahl eintragen.Den sollte man gut wählen, da viele Anbieter wie Google usw einfach alles loggen! (+ Third party crap wie ajax button von Google, CSS usw dazu braucht man umatrix-Browser)
 Es gibt ein paar DNS-Server die behaupten, dass sie nicht loggen, nur wissen kann man das natürlich nie.Dazu kann man sich quasi seinen eigenen DNS-Server installieren.
Pi-hole as All-Around DNS Solution - Pi-hole documentation. Wenn die Root DNS-Server  eine Änderung der DNS Bibliothek veranlassen, dann dauert dies ein bisschen (kommt auf deinen Bandbreite an) bis dieser den aktuellen Stand hat. Ein DNS-Filter kann nur Verbindungen blockieren.Ab dem Punkt wo der Betreiber Dinge selbständig ein den Https stream injeziert kommt man um einen eine Lösung nicht herum, die in diesem Stream eingreifen kann!

 Was Spotify noch machen kann, sie könnten einfach zufällige Werte übergeben(zb in der Werbung) und dann verlangen ob diese zurückkommen. Wenn man das zb in einer Werbung verpackt und auf diesen Wert prüft, kann man sehr leicht feststellen ob ein Adblocker aktiv ist oder nicht.
Die Frage wir eher sein, wie setzt  man so eine Art Adblockerkennung um, die in 100% Einklang mit der DSGVO ist  



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls 24/7 mit Adblocker unterwegs - ganz einfach deshalb, weil der Werbung auf Websites in Art und Menge jede Verhältnismäßigkeit abhanden gekommen ist. Diese Freiheit beanspruche ich für mich. Aber: Gleiches Recht für alle. Wenn ich bestimmen darf, was ich angezeigt bekommen möchte, darf der Website-Betreiber auch bestimmen, was er mir anzeigen möchte.
> 
> Grundsätzlich erlaube ich unaufdringliche Werbung oder lege auf Websites, die ich regelmäßig besuche, mal einen "Bring the pain"-Tag ein und schalte den Adblocker ab. Auch um zu prüfen, ob die Werbung inzwischen vielleicht so dosiert ist, dass man sie dauerhaft ertragen könnte - aber meistens wird es eher schlimmer.


 
Ein Adblocker muss man in der heutigen Welt als eine Selbstverteidigungswaffe sehen.
Warum? Die Werbung/Tracking kommt in der Regel von Drittanbietern.
 Wenn jetzt einer dieser Drittanbieter zb gehacked wird und auf einmal Schadsoftware verteilt wer haftet? (kenne keinen Fall wo jemand in die Haftung genommen wurden!)
Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass der freie Zugang zu Spotify ein „Anfütterungsversuch“ für potenzielle Kunden ist. Wenn diese sehen, wie leicht man Unmengen an Musik streamen kann, sind diese eher geneigt das Bezahlmodell zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



niminator schrieb:


> Das war lustig und ich habe laut aufgelacht, auch wenn es deinen ersten Post nicht besser macht.



Der erste Post sollte ja provokant sein. 
ich kann den Unternehmen einfach nichts abgewinnen, die einerseits den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht und andererseits dann auch noch mit den Kundendaten Kasse macht.


----------



## der_yappi (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Nutze kein Spotify, aber mal folgende Frage an manch User hier:
Bei einem Gratis E-Mail Account (ist ja auch eine Anmeldung) kommt Werbung des Anbieters (gmx / web.de etc) und ich lese die Mails nicht sondern verfrachte diese direkt in den Müll?
Bin ich dann auch ein Parasit?

prvt TV-Sender:
Ich nehme via HDD Recorder einen Film auf und kucke ihn später an. Spule dann aber in der Werbung vor.
Bin ich dann auch ein Parasit?

Homepages die sich mit Werbung UND Paywall (einzelne Artikel) finanzieren? Ich habe nen Adblocker am laufen (Adware / Virenschutz)
Bin ich dann auch ein Parasit obwohl ich die dazugehörigen Zeitschriften (zB PCGH / GameStar regelmäßig kaufe bzw im Abo habe)?

Wenn ich in einer gekauften Zeitung / Zeitschrift die MediaSaturn Werbung direkt aus dem Mittelteil nehme und entsorge oder die Werbeseiten überblättere.
Bin ich dann auch ein Parasit?


Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätten hier garantiert 99,99% der Leute gesagt: völlig klar und verständlich das Verhalten
Jetzt bei Spotify sagen dann Premium-Nutzer zu den Adblock-Free Nutzern => Parasit

Also ehrlich...


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



der_yappi schrieb:


> Nutze kein Spotify, aber mal folgende Frage an manch User hier:
> Bei einem Gratis E-Mail Account (ist ja auch eine Anmeldung) kommt Werbung des Anbieters (gmx / web.de etc) und ich lese die Mails nicht sondern verfrachte diese direkt in den Müll?
> Bin ich dann auch ein Parasit?
> 
> ...



Sehr schön ausgedrückt. 

Ich nutze den Kram nicht, aber wenn die "KostenlosNutzer" so ein Dorn im Auge sind, 
sollen die auf ein reines Abo/Bezahlmodell umsteigen und den Werbefinanzierten Müll
abschalten.

Bin gespannt, wie die Nutzerzahlen und der Verdienst dann nach 1 Jahr aussehen. 

Ich wette, dass mindestens 80+ % gar nicht wissen, wie man einen Adblocker nutzt,
vor allem den Amis traue ich das überhaupt nicht zu. 
Die verdienen ein Schweinegeld durch die Werbung und die Nutzerprofile, aber
anscheinend noch immer nicht genug.... 

*Meine Meinung!*

Ich blockiere Werbung generell: Im TV wird umgeschaltet, im Radio auch, aus dem
Briefkasten sofort entsorgt und Mails direkt gelöscht oder als Spam markiert und 
dann entsorgt!

Deswegen nutze ich Radio und TV fast gar nicht mehr <10% und auch der Rest wurde
auf ein Minimum reduziert. Wenn ich was brauche/will, dann informiere ich mich gezielt
 und lasse mich nicht zum Kauf animieren/"zwingen". Wem es nicht passt, der kann mich 
gerne aussperren, es gibt mittlerweile genug Alternativen ....


----------



## Downsampler (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Ich nutze lieber AdblockPlus als Spotify. Ist weniger Schmerzhaft.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

dann verbinde ich mich halt ohne Werbung per vpn nach hause und nutze meine eigene Musiksammlung


----------



## Desrupt0r (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> dann verbinde ich mich halt ohne Werbung per vpn nach hause und nutze meine eigene Musiksammlung



Mach doch. Dann musst du die Lieder trotzdem alle runterladen, ist wieder ein wenig mehr Aufwand. Bei Spotify drücke ich einen Knopf und habe 1000 Lieder immer offline zur Hand, wenn ich Musik hören will. Das ist mit der größte Pluspunkt für mich.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Kunden? Du meinst Diebe





Sebastianmxx schrieb:


> Das ist ein Scherz oder?
> 
> Kunden die Kosten verursachen aber nichts einbringen - das mit diesen Mitteln.
> Gehören sofort vom Dienst ausgeschlossen.
> ...



Ihr habt es beide nicht ganz verstanden was ich meinte, jeder der Kostenlos und ohne Werbung hört wäre ein möglicher neuer Kunde! Oder denkt ihr wirklich jeder zahlt einfach mal ohne es vorher zu testen? Genauso gut könnte jeder der auf YT Musik hört auch als Dieb gelten. Derjenige der das Video hochlädt hat evtl. eine Lizenz zum hochladen des Lizengebers, aber der verdient nix mit Werbung! Das bisschen das dort an Werbeeinnahmen rein kommt für den Youtuber ist so gering, das Millionen Klicks nötig sind nur um schon die Lizenzgebühren wieder reinzuholen. Aber seltsamerweise stört es die wenigsten das auf YT die Werbung geblockt wird, oder?


----------



## Karotte81 (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



> Der internationale Zuhörer darf jedenfalls keine modifizierten Apps mehr einsetzen oder mit Adblocker im Browser die Webversion nutzen.



Es gibt doch in der Web Version überhaupt keine Werbung!? Habe da noch nie welche gesehen. 

Und was heißt er "darf" keine mehr einsetzen, zwischen dürfen und trotzdem machen gibts aber noch ziemlich viel Platz 
Und viel Spaß dabei bei über 110 Mio Free Usern die paar ADblockuser zu finden. 

Ich habe die News übrigens zuerst so verstanden, dass man sich AdBlocker für Spotify installieren kann ... aber ihr meintet wohl doch nur die modifizierten Versionen ohne Werbung, die übrigens mehr können, als nur "Keine Werbung". Oder wie soll man sich n Adblocker für Spotify installen!? *kopfkratz*


----------



## LastManStanding (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

...Errinnert mich an RTL.. Ich zahle jeden Monat "zusatzgebühren" für Senderpakete"... aber Spuhlen in einer Aufnahme oder Timeshift--NÖ. Konsequenz egal wie relevant für die RTL-Gruppe, Ich schaue keinen Sender von denen egal was kommt. Lieber zahle ich 10€ für die Blu Ray als mir die Blöße zu geben und ans bein Pinkeln zu lassen (Alles von "RTL-Gruppe" aus der Programmliste gelöscht.)
Genauso ists mit Spotify, Die wollen nur Kunden die Werbung ertragen also haben die Kunden und auch Spotfy die Wahl es nicht zu Akzeptieren. 
So soll es eben sein, fertig!


----------



## Gorgomir (12. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Gibt doch Youtube, das funzt mit Blocker und macht keine Zicken. Trackende Werbung die spioniert und nervt braucht kein Mensch, nicht invasive Werbung die unafdringlich ist, würde wohl die wenigsten stören. Was nervt, wird geblockt und da sind mir AGBs oder "Moral" egal.


----------



## razzor1984 (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Gorgomir schrieb:


> Gibt doch Youtube, das funzt mit Blocker und macht keine Zicken. Trackende Werbung die spioniert und nervt braucht kein Mensch, nicht invasive Werbung die unafdringlich ist, würde wohl die wenigsten stören. Was nervt, wird geblockt und da sind mir AGBs oder "Moral" egal.



Bei youtube gibts eine API bzw auch die passende Webseite dazu, die quasi den ganzen Thridpartymüll einfach entfernt(ganze ohne adblocker) - Invidious


----------



## OhmsLaw (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Richtig so, diese Online Gaunerei geht mir sowieso auf den Sack.
In nem Laden würde auch niemand was klauen, aber im Internet kann man ja ruhig auf Rambo machen und alles mitgehen lassen was geht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



OhmsLaw schrieb:


> Richtig so, diese Online Gaunerei geht mir sowieso auf den Sack.
> In nem Laden würde auch niemand was klauen, aber im Internet kann man ja ruhig auf Rambo machen und alles mitgehen lassen was geht.



Das ist eben kein Diebstahl. Du weigerst dich einfach, bestimmte Teile der Website zu laden.
Die Musik wird dir kostenlos bereitgestellt.


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Nein du bezahlst die Musik mit deinem Betrachten der Werbung.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nein du bezahlst die Musik mit deinem Betrachten der Werbung.


Wo gehst du genau diesen Vertrag ein?
Nur weil man 1000 mal behauptet, die Mexikaner zahlen die Mauer, wird es halt auch nicht wahr...


----------



## Abductee (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



SIR_Thomas_TMC schrieb:


> Wo gehst du genau diesen Vertrag ein?
> Nur weil man 1000 mal behauptet, die Mexikaner zahlen die Mauer, wird es halt auch nicht wahr...



Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen



> Unter Berücksichtigung der Ihnen im Rahmen dieser Verträge eingeräumten Rechte gewähren Sie uns das Recht, (1) für den Dienst von Spotify den Prozessor, die Bandbreite und den Speicherplatz auf dem Speichermedium Ihres Geräts zu nutzen, um den Betrieb des Dienstes zu ermöglichen, (2) Ihnen Werbe- und sonstige Informationen zukommen zu lassen, und (3) unseren Geschäftspartnern das Gleiche zu gestatten.




Hier im Punkt 9.10 nochmal das man Werbung nicht blocken darf:
Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen

Edit: 
Spannend das sich de/at in den AGB's anscheinend unterscheiden.
In de wird es sehr viel schwammiger dargestellt:


> Im Gegenzug für die Ihnen im Rahmen der Vereinbarungen gewährten Rechte gewähren Sie uns das Recht, den Prozessor, die Bandbreite und Speicherplatz auf dem Speichermedium Ihres Geräts zu nutzen, um die Dienste während der Laufzeit für Sie bereitzustellen. In jedem Teil der Spotify-Dienste können die Inhalte, auf die Sie zugreifen, und auch ihre Auswahl und Platzierung, von kommerziellen Überlegungen beeinflusst sein, insbesondere den Verträgen zwischen Spotify und Dritten. Einige Inhalte, die von Spotify lizenziert oder geschaffen oder die an Spotify bereitgestellt werden oder die Spotify in anderer Weise zur Verfügung stellt (z.B. Podcasts), können Werbung enthalten.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



> Hier im Punkt 9.10 nochmal das man Werbung nicht blocken darf:


Das muss man nichtmal aktiv selbst machen. Hier bei mir im Netzwerk nutzt der Cisco-Router einen von mir aufgesetzten DNS, der alle Werbedomains auf 0.0.0.0 auflöst. Ergo ist dafür nichtmal ein Adblocker notwendig, der Netzwerkadmin kann schon dafür sorgen (und sollte dies aus Datenschutzgründen auch tun).


----------



## turbosnake (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*

Was Leute alles tun um sich um 10€ im Monat zu drücken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was Leute alles tun um sich um 10€ im Monat zu drücken.



Das mache ich in erster Linie um Bandbreite und Prozessorleistung zu sparen. Die ausgeblendete Werbung ist ein Nebeneffekt.


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Spotify: Adblocker-Nutzer können sofort rausgeworfen werden*



Abductee schrieb:


> Edit:
> Spannend das sich de/at in den AGB's anscheinend unterscheiden.
> In de wird es sehr viel schwammiger dargestellt:


Jups, hatte ich auch schon gepostet. In DE steht das so nämlich gar nicht drin. Falls du in Ö lebst, ist es ggf. anders, da weiß ich aber auch nicht, ob das rechtlich einwandfrei ist (denn nicht alles was in AGB steht ist deswegen auch zwingend rechtlich sauber und daher auch gerne mal ungültig).
Ich finde aber gut, dass du selbst den Vergleich auch zu den DE-AGB gezogen hast (habe mich nämlich in den DE-AGB umgesehen, da war für mich nix zu finden.)


----------

